

Show HN: Chrome-like "tab to search" in Firefox URL bar - gjulianm
https://github.com/gjulianm/tabtosearch

======
gjulianm
Long story short: I was thinking of switching for Chrome to Firefox, but there
was a feature I was missing: tab to search in any site. For example, type
"stackoverflow.com" in the URL bar, type a query and you're searching in SO
right away. In Firefox it doesn't exist, so I made it.

Here it's in the FIrefox addon gallery:<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/tabtosearch>

